# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  آیا امکان حذف تیبل یا دیتابیس بدون باز کردن SQL هست ؟

## sadeghpa80

سلام

می خوام بدونم امکانش هست ؟
یعنی برنامه ای بشه نوشت که با اجرای اون بدون باز شدن SQL بشه یه تیبل یا دیتابیس رو حذف کرد ؟
ممنون

----------


## pezhvakco

سلام
منظور شما از باز نکردن SQL چی است ؟

برای کار کردن با پایگاه داده ها می شه با کد های sql کار کرد و برای این خواسته شما 

پاک کردن جدول
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms173790.aspx

و همین برای پایگاه داده
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms190220.aspx

----------

